# Surf fishing in Ft. Myers



## Atlantalarry (Mar 31, 2003)

Can anyone help? I will be in Ft. Myers April 8-14 staying on Ft.Myers beach and wanted to know if anyone has any experience surf fishing there. What kind if bait hook and tackle? I will have a sein net to try on the beach.
Thanks.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea, my grandparents have a house there, from piers the best catch is usually sheepshead, snook, roundhead(kingfish/seamullet), and maybe a snapper. 
As far as I know live shrimp are the best bait, also the difference between live and dead/frozen shrimp can be crucial. Have fun and if your catching nothing, pay close attention to those who are.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Atlantalarry Welcome To The Pierandsurf Board.
Try this link to a past post of fishing Ft Meyer's it might help ya out.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000160 

Buy the way let us know how you made out

T<---->--<>Lines 
Kozlow


----------

